# Real goats have curves ;)



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I thought I might ask a favour of my favourite goat community, even though I haven't been around lately...
I have a presentation in my Animal Studies class about a first aid situation, and I chose to do Goat Bloat. Most others are doing dog-related situations, and I like to be different :thumb:

Anyway, I'd like some photos of your very own goats to put in my slide show for examples! I will give credit to you/the photographer (and your goat  ) in the bibliography 
I want pictures of all kinds of goats that are "wide" for some reason or another; pregnant, bloated, just plain chubby. etc.

For part of my presentation, I want to try get my class to pick out which goats are just fat/pregnant and which ones are actually in trouble.

I just love all of your goats and your photos and I thought it would be more fun to show some pictures that aren't just randomly pulled from google images. 

Thanks for reading guys, and thank you if you can help


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have pictures of my girls throughout their pregnancy in this thread http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/buttercup-missys-waiting-room-166376/

Feel free to use the pictures in the thread. Good luck with your project!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a cool idea 

Here are my kidding threads from this year, you can use what ever you want from them 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/2014-j-o-y-farm-kidding-thread-158635/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/2014-j-o-y-farm-kidding-thread-part-two-163348/


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Our Kinder, Sammy...

I can't feed her any less, she stays fat on air...:lol:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's fat and pregnant  

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

She has kidded many times and is just really stretched.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

These are great guys :thumb: Especially love the one where she's not even pregnant 
Keep em coming 
Hopefully some of you guys have photos of goats that do have bloat, I can't find many good ones online right now :shrug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This girl is pregnant and miserable.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

1st picture, Leona, not pregnant, bloated, or anything. Just ... fat. :laugh:

2nd picture, Gypsy. Pregnant with twins.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have bloat pictures but not exactly sure where. I will look.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks goathiker 

ThreeHavens, that first picture CRACKED me up! I will definitely add that in my presentation. "This goat is clearly suffering from... starving to death" 

Thanks Stacey, I would love some bloat pictures if you have them. Very hard to find good ones online for some reason.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I love the name you gave this thread, no pics, but just had to add that!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Just wanna say hi! Wondering where you have been, hope you have doing well


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Alyssa....how are the wethers? This goat had cocci and worms....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

and here is a before and after of another that was not getting proper nutrition...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

This is Rebekkah. She is insanely fat. Insane. She always looks like she's just eaten like 6 water melons. She kidded with BIG triplets. The first is her 2 1/2 months before kidding, then, 2 weeks before kidding, then 2 days AFTER kidding. I hope you do well on your project...


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know why, this one just makes me smile.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, loving the input here  Fantastic photos, and I'm so overwhelmed by the response here. Loving it!

Hi HerdQueen, I have been well, just life has been happening, as it tends to. 

NyGoatMom, thanks for the pics of the wormy goat, that is a good example as well. My boys passed away when they were still young, never found out for sure what happened or what was wrong, but suspecting barber pole worm overload. Despite knowing about it, and thinking I had it covered, I guess I wasn't experienced/aware enough to know what was happening and what to do. 
I still get very emotional about it, the fact that I probably could have saved them if I knew what to do, and that I lost them so young. Going to put off trying goats again until I have a more stable routine/life, and a better place to keep them. 
I think it goes to show that no matter how much you think you know, or how prepared you are, you can still make mistakes and things can still go wrong, even things that you would think are easy to prevent/treat/recognise.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  So sorry to hear that! I know you did soooo much research :hug: Hope you will not give up on having goats in your life eventually!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

This is Memily she is just an easy keeper. Currently feeding 8 week old quads and no loss of body condition


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is my Penny Lane. She is 12 years old now. (The red in her eye is the flash) When she went to shows everyone would ask if she was pregnant and I tell them not they are shocked, like they can't be out of shape. :-D

I had someone ask how she could be so fat and not pregnant. I explained to her that she had a lot of babies in her time and they were big babies, and like humans they don't always get their shape back. She was just shocked :ROFL:


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow Penny Lane is fat! Lol

This is my Tinkerbell. We call her Tankerbell, or Tank. She'll go back to being Tink if she loses more weight. Lol
I've had her for a month. She's 3 years old and never been bred. It's hard to see in pics how truly fat she is, but to see her in person is astonishing. She actually jiggles when she runs. There are no discernible bones anywhere on her. She has actual rolls, a big one on her chest. When I went to pick her up, she'd never been off her farm so was hard to get in the trailer. We had to lift each foot up and omg I swear she weighed several hundred pounds! My husband is big and strong, and I'm pretty strong myself, and it was a real effort to get her front end up in the trailer. Now she has lost a bit of weight since she's been here, since she's getting grass hay and walking for browse. I have no idea how or why they let her get so fat! All their goats are big healthy gals, but Tank is just immensely fat.

Here are a few pics:







No hips or spine to be felt! Just a big white blob. Lol















At least she can get up a bit better now. Oh and she doesn't really squat to pee, just a slight lowering of her butt and the pee runs down her legs. Lol







A bit of definition of her flank is forming. Progress!

She's a sweet girl though. I just hope the bucks like their girls beefy!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Guys I just wanted to update and say my presentation is tomorrow!! Thankyou ALL for the helpful pictures and your time!!

I love you all n___n


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck!


----------

